# Male and female?



## etexreptiman (Aug 1, 2016)

So I bought a hatchling tegu about a month ago. She is growing fast and thriving. I have quickly became addicted and thinking about adding another to my family. Can I house 2 females together or should I just add a female? Also if they go to breed how bad might a male beat up a female?


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 1, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend housing two in one enclosure unless it's a massive outdoor setup. Think 8x4x4 per tegu


----------



## etexreptiman (Aug 1, 2016)

Well the animals will be free roaming the majority of the time. The only time they will be in the enclosure would be when they can not be directly observed. Not sure if that would make a difference.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 1, 2016)

etexreptiman said:


> Well the animals will be free roaming the majority of the time. The only time they will be in the enclosure would be when they can not be directly observed. Not sure if that would make a difference.


You can keep a 1.1 or 0.2 together, but as Dude noted they need more room in an enclosure while not free-roaming.


----------



## dpjm (Aug 1, 2016)

I posted in another thread about this topic. I'll just copy and paste it in here:

A male and female should get along pretty well most of the time and I can see the attraction of keeping one of each sex together. But there are a couple problems that can come up and for these reasons I don't recommend it unless you are experienced.

Due to potential egg-related health issues, I usually prefer to have females not lay eggs. They will always produce them at the appropriate times, but what ultimately happens to the eggs depends on if they have been fertilized. In my experience, females will lay fertile eggs and reabsorb infertile eggs. There is a big advantage to not laying eggs. A lot of resources go into the eggs and they are lost when the eggs are laid. If the eggs are instead reabsorbed, all those resources are again available to the female. I think that in the long run, females who consistently lay eggs can become weakened and it may affect their life expectancy. There is also the potential issue of egg-binding, which can kill a female quickly. Egg-binding does not occur when eggs are reabsorbed. So in general, it is likely that your female will be overall healthier and live longer if she does not lay eggs.

Above I said that a male and female would get along most of the time. I didn't say all the time because a female who has built a nest and is preparing to lay eggs will be very defensive of her nest and will attack the male, even if she is very used to him being around.

I also said that experienced keepers could get around these issues. They would keep a spare enclosure that the male could live in during breeding season when they would be most likely to mate. They could be brought back together afterwards. Experience would tell the keeper when they should be separated. In the event that the female does build a nest and lay eggs, the male could be housed in this separate tank during this time as well.

You could keep two females together. Since there is no male, they are unlikely to lay eggs and so probably won't be aggressive towards each other for the most part. I have also heard that males tend to get along pretty well, but it looks like you already have a female.


----------



## etexreptiman (Aug 1, 2016)

Awesome thank you for the information. I browsed the forums but didnt see that post. I guess at the expo next month if they have a female I will pick her up. The enclosure that will be build will be 10x4x3.


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 1, 2016)

I just finished my 8x4x4 and man this thing is huuuuuuge! The dude was just chillin watching me build it on the floor next to me. I cannot wait until it is all finished!


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> I just finished my 8x4x4 and man this thing is huuuuuuge! The dude was just chillin watching me build it on the floor next to me. I cannot wait until it is all finished!


Gotta send a pic when it's done!!!


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 1, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Gotta send a pic when it's done!!!


Will do! Waterproofing right now so it's gonna be a few days before the dry lock sets up before I add the substrate should be at least 1' of burrowing depth


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> Will do! Waterproofing right now so it's gonna be a few days before the dry lock sets up before I add the substrate should be at least 1' of burrowing depth


Tegus need snug dark retreat. Some will burrow directly in the substrate. My experience is that they prefer a hide with more substrate. So, say 1-2" substrate in open and 4-6" in a retreat that they climb into with opening on the side. 

I know your set-up's going to be the tegu bomb.


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 1, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Tegus need snug dark retreat. Some will burrow directly in the substrate. My experience is that they prefer a hide with more substrate. So, say 1-2" substrate in open and 4-6" in a retreat that they climb into with opening on the side.
> 
> I know your set-up's going to be the tegu bomb.


Good point I will make a burrow out of slate or a tub which may be easier. I was considering some sort of vertical addition to it for him to climbed on nothing too crazy high maybe some Long Island driftwood to spice it up a bit. Do you think adding pill bugs will actually keep the enclosure cleaner or am I waisting my time and money here?


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> Good point I will make a burrow out of slate or a tub which may be easier. I was considering some sort of vertical addition to it for him to climbed on nothing too crazy high maybe some Long Island driftwood to spice it up a bit. Do you think adding pill bugs will actually keep the enclosure cleaner or am I waisting my time and money here?


I have no experience with pill bugs. Whatever works for retreat. An adult will have no trouble climbing 6-7" into a retreat. I have two such retreats sideby side for my 1.2. Nearly always,all three are cram-packed in one. Ha!


----------

